# Advice on lab results and diagnosis



## Hornet66 (Jun 10, 2018)

Hi.

In April 2018 I had my first visit with an endocrinologist doctor. The concerns I brought up with her were my low energy, brain fog, and always being cold (body temperature). At the time the only Thyroid results that were "abnormal" were low FT4 according to my general doctor.

When I visited the endocrinologist doctor I brought copies of my blood tests from the past and she reviewed them. She asked me some questions and did some thinking. After a bit she said it looks like hypothyroidism based on the symptoms and information available. I was started on Levoxyl 25mcg once a day and told to go for another round of blood tests in 6 weeks and have a follow up appointment with her. Since I've been on Levoxyl 25mcg I've had varying results. The first week I felt great, second week I started to feel tired at times and sometimes cranky. Sometime about the 2nd week my motivation and energy levels took a dip down, but sleep improved, but so did my appetite (for the worse)! I've gained a few pounds and stress/anxiety seems to have crept up. I do take Zoloft 50mg (antidepressant. small dose I've been told).

I had an appointment to return to the endocrinologist but unfortunately she cancelled the day of due to a family emergency. Appointments are very hard to get so I'm a bit concerned. The office said they would call early next week with a possible time to come in.

I'm posting because I'm not sure what to make of my symptoms and test results in general. At first I was thrilled I was diagnosed with hypothyroidism as it seemed hope was in sight with treatment. I've always compensated for low energy and "brain fog" with caffeine. I'm also always cold even with decent diet/sleep/and walking every day for 15 minutes.

Could I have a review of my lab results and symptoms for possible suggestions?

Do I indeed have hypothyroidism? Is the dosage to low?

====

Test results:

Normal range values listed in brackets [ ] to the right of the test values.

March 2016

TSH 1.250 uIU/ml Normal Range [ 0.450-4.500]

Triiodothyroine (T3), Free 3.3 pg,mL [2.0-4.4]

T4, Free(direct) 1.05 ng/dL [0.82-1.77]

Thyrogolobulin anitbody <1.0 IU/mL [0.0-0.9]

Thyroid Peroxidase (TPO) Ab <6 IU/mL [0-34]

--

December 2016

TSH 0.8 mcIU/mL normal range [0.40-4.50 ]

Free FT3 3.1 pg/mL [2.3-4.2]

Free FT4 0.71 ng/dL [0.8-1.8]

--

January 2018

TSH 1.10 mcIU/mL normal range [0.40-4.50 ]

Free FT3 3.5 pg/mL [2.3-4.2]

Free FT4 0.7 ng/dL [0.8-1.8]

--

April 7th 2018 Started Levoxyl 25mcg

--

June 2, 2018

Lab results after 8 weeks on Levoxyl 25mcg. Tested at 7:30 AM, no medicine before, fasted for 10 hours.

Component Your Value Standard Range

TSH 0.58 uIU/mL 0.34 - 5.00 uIU/mL

Component Your Value Standard Range

FT4 - Free Thyroxine 0.80 ng/dL 0.60 - 1.80 ng/dL

Component Your Value Standard Range

Vitamin D, 25 Hydroxy 35 ng/mL >29 ng/mL

Component Your Value Standard Range

Thyroid Peroxidase Auto Antibody <10 IU/mL 0 - 35 IU/mL

TAT Thyroid Peroxidase Auto Antibody


----------

